# How to attach flatbands cordless on pouch



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

this was my idea i test this a long time an this is a good thing becaus you have more than the double bandlife!

try it yourself:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! Sehr gutt Herr Tob! Very Nice Bud! Love seeing a new way of doing things! Flatband


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice tutorial once again..








This way of pouch ties is new to me.... very interesting.

I will have to give this ago, may take one or two attempts, possibly five









Thanks,


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is very ingenious ...AND BRAVE!!! I never would have thought it would hold. I will definitely have to give this a try on my flatbands.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Friends, looks like the Video leave no question open








if you test it, make sure you stretch the rubber bevore you close the loop! this make sure there is not much rubber insinde the leather.
Use thin kanguru leather! at the beginnig you can use 10cm long leather, but not more wide then i´m otherwise there is a risk it bild a bag.
all my friends test it and it work well for all.

@Flatband nice to see you speak some words german









maybe i have to invent something new because it looks you like my "how to" videos


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thankyou for the new idea!


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

nice!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Very Good! You put some thought into that.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey nice vid and great idea of pouch attaching. I will try that too.
Cheers


----------



## Buddy123 (Feb 27, 2012)

Does the alignment of the bands and pouch affect shot consistancy on release? Just curious; very good idea though. The KISS principal in practice.


----------

